# purple is white now?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

After 5 days of the cycling the coralline on the back of the tank is white now. It is OK on the LR and power heads. The picture below was taking few days ago, not the spots are full white.
Any suggestion please?



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

how long was the tank without water? I assume you bought it used, since corraline wouldnt grow on the back for quite some time if it were newly started.


also, how the heck are those corals so nice after 5 days of cycling????


i added some xenia into my tank after 3 weeks, and they immediately reacted adversely


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got it last Sunday when the tank was running, but a lot of the hair algae and bubble red/green algae were presented. I cleaned LR the brush and scrubbed plastic side of the tank. I also brought 20 gallons of the original water from the tank and added mine. Since I got sixline wrasse in the package I did not have a choice but put it in the new tank and two days ago I got 2 damsels for the cycling.
The corals are nice, but they are fake and cost around $3 in the Alls, but everybody thinks they are live one.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

pacman, I think those are rubber corals. Rare species, but propogation rarely succceeds. I could be epically wrong and if that is the case, I appologise in advance.

Still. Coraline algae will, if dry, die off and bleach going white. Sometimes if paramaters are out it'll do that. Not sure what triggered the die off of coraline about 11 months back in my tank. all the stones became baren and looked aweful. then it regrew. It might take a bit of time, but it'll purple up nice. the white spots will eventually take new coraline and go pink again.

Just be patient. the cure is time. Nice Wrasse


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just looks like a die off to me...it'll take some time to grow back


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lmao those fake corals are awesome! you sure fooled me!!!!!


as sunstar said, the corraline will grow back with time, so dont fret too much. if you have to go through a cycle, then that's what you have to do.

is your salinity ok?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> pacman, I think those are rubber corals. Rare species, but propogation rarely succceeds. I could be epically wrong and if that is the case, I appologise in advance.
> 
> Still. Coraline algae will, if dry, die off and bleach going white. Sometimes if paramaters are out it'll do that. Not sure what triggered the die off of coraline about 11 months back in my tank. all the stones became baren and looked aweful. then it regrew. It might take a bit of time, but it'll purple up nice. the white spots will eventually take new coraline and go pink again.
> 
> Just be patient. the cure is time. Nice Wrasse


Thanks. you made my day

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

yes salinity is OK and ammonia is 0.2

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, ammonia is no good. I'd do a water change because even though your fish are of the hardy species, the ammonia levels you have can weaken them to disease, and kill any snails you may have.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

what r u using to check salinity? hydrometers are less predictable than a refractometer.


sorry to threadjack. but ont he topic of ammonia, 
i have a trace amount of ammonia in my tank, but 0 nitrites and nitrates. so wtf?????? and ive had stomatellas all this time. i dunno. 1 month 3 weeks old. sheesh but life can survive with trace amonia. corals wont tho.



yes, waterchange is good idea to reduce ammonia


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I've noticed that when I remove filters or powerheads for maintenance cleaning, that when I put them back in the tank, all the coraline on them has turned white. I just it dies if left in air for too long, or if it gets in contact with tap-water.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

What are your long-term fish plans?

You stocked your tank with 3 fish that become very territorial... theres a good chance they will not let anything else live in that tank... and taking those fish out may require you to remove all rock


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> What are your long-term fish plans?
> 
> You stocked your tank with 3 fish that become very territorial... theres a good chance they will not let anything else live in that tank... and taking those fish out may require you to remove all rock


Thats waht, I did today. all blue damsels are back to the Big All. Now should rearrange all LR.

I have Hydrometer and Refractometer and they showing big difference. Now using just Refractometer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kweli said:


> What are your long-term fish plans?


I tried to use compatibility chart and decided to have - 
2 clowns, 
1 wrasse (mine is very peaceful for now)
1 neon goby
1 yellow dottyback . I got one today and I seen her for about one hour and later she disappeared). I could not find her even after removing LR ( I checked them all. Tank is covered)

Probably going to get one blenny.
Here is the link about the fishes for the beginners

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/...fm?c=15+1926&s=ts&count=24&start=1&page_num=1

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sixline harrasing others is not obvious. Obviously not all sixlines are aggressive, but watchout for any signs of illl behaviour. Sadly, sixlines are one of the most difficult one to catch.

Mr. SaltwaterTank - Catching my Sixline Wrasse

Any trace of ammonia means tank hasn't completed cycling.

Coraline will come back eventually. Do not worry.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> I tried to use compatibility chart and decided to have -
> 2 clowns,
> 1 wrasse (mine is very peaceful for now)
> 1 neon goby
> ...


You still have trace amminia! You shouldn't be adding any fish yet, bro! You run a high risk of the getting shock or dying from the ammonia or getting sick from it. Patience is the key here! Wait until all of your ammonia is gone, then test every day for at least a week, and then you can start adding fish.

If it's too late now, you should do a partial water change every day to keep the ammonia levels lower. Hopefully your dottyback hasn't bit the dust....

Conix, I remember that video from before I even got into SW! I says to meeself I'm not getting one of those wrasses!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> the ammonia levels lower. Hopefully your dottyback hasn't bit the dust....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

> > the ammonia levels lower. Hopefully your dottyback hasn't bit the dust....
> >
> > QUOTE]
> >
> ...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I don't think he means it died, just that it took off. I had a diamond goby do this once. I put him in and he took off, never to be seen again. In my case, I assume he did die but I have a big CUC...



gucci17 said:


> > He is saying, hopefully the dottyback has not died yet.
> >
> > Sorry to hear that it has died.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I got it back. Yesterday, I when I took out LR and with my fingers went trough all sand, I could not find it.

Today, it appears at 10 AM.  . Almost 24 hours of absence. What the hell?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

